# Micro Closet growbox under contruction



## AsbestosToast (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey everybody, 
More or less new to the threads, and I finally went by Lowe's to pick up some materials for my very first grow. 

The box I'm building is 16"x18"x30", so needless to say it is quite small, as it will end up camoflauged in my closet. 
Materials were 
1) less than 1/2" in width "underlayment" ply board, came in 4'x9' I believe. Lowes cut it up for me. 

a bunch of 90 angle metal brackets

nuts and bolts. 

pencil, drill, appropriate dill bit, pliers, screwdriver

So far I have all but 1 wall on, and I need to devise a way to make the other wall slide out. It would preferably lock in place, and be able to slide all the way off. Suggestions greatly appreciated. (I bought hinges and stuff, but I will prob take them back, it would be a lot easier if the door slid off, you'll see in the pics.)

Here's the space I'm working with






Here's the outside of box






Inside






closeup of brackets






This is what it looks like in it's place, with my shit around it. 






If you're wondering why I chose to go with the brackets, using 1/2" particleboard would take up a whole inch of space (2 walls) in either direction, and with such a small area, I thought this was my best option. 

I have a pretty good plan to make it not look like a suspicious wooden box in my closet, so more to come.

If all goes as planned, I will keep this updated when I paint and run electrics, lights, fans, set up my hydro/fog setup etc etc. 

Questions, comments, whatever welcome. Wish me luck!

The Journey Begins


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome...

I'm in...

What are you going to use for lights? and ventilation?

Keep us posted...

+rep for starting your journal...!!!

Best of Luck... 

Gypsy....


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 1, 2008)

due to size, probably all CFL's. ventage, probably pc fans, and a mini fan for circulation.
thanks for stopping by!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

You know... you are a prime candidate for a small HPS and a cool tube...
CFLs will work, don't get me wrong... but I bet in a few grows you will want an HPS... there is no comparison...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## data (Oct 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> You know... you are a prime candidate for a small HPS and a cool tube...
> CFLs will work, don't get me wrong... but I bet in a few grows you will want an HPS... there is no comparison...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


no arguement there


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> due to size, probably all CFL's. ventage, probably pc fans, and a mini fan for circulation.
> thanks for stopping by!


Just buy three PC fans. one for intake one for out take and one for inside to keep air moving.

You know those L brackets you can get?

Get large ones and bend them so it's a 45 degree angle, fix to fan, fix to wall and you've got a nice little air mover.

Check these out for mounting, they are supposed to cut down on vibrations.

Using this in conjunction with some foam strips would work well..

Acousti Products - Anti-Vibration Products: Ultra Soft Fan Mounts


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> You know... you are a prime candidate for a small HPS and a cool tube...
> CFLs will work, don't get me wrong... but I bet in a few grows you will want an HPS... there is no comparison...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


yeah, I very well may switch over to an hps, but due to money blah blah im gonna keep it CFL the first time around. I can always upgrade, then I'll have both 

Arid- thanks for the link man, I have been pondering a way to mount fans to isolate vibration and keep sound way down. What L brackets are you talking about, the ones that I already have, or are these ones for PC fans?
Now anybody got any ideas on how to make a locking removable wall?

Thanks for all the interest everyone, my hopes for this is to have a documented micro grow, from nothing to buds. Maybe I will be lucky enough to have someone like my setup enough to be able to easily duplicate it themselves. 

~Toast


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> yeah, I very well may switch over to an hps, but due to money blah blah im gonna keep it CFL the first time around. I can always upgrade, then I'll have both
> 
> Arid- thanks for the link man, I have been pondering a way to mount fans to isolate vibration and keep sound way down. What L brackets are you talking about, the ones that I already have, or are these ones for PC fans?
> Now anybody got any ideas on how to make a locking removable wall?
> ...



They are large L brackets used for construction..

Kinda like the ones you used in your box, but about 5 inches longer either way.

You'll probably have to drill your own holes, but it's a decent way to mount them, you can pick them up from any good hardware store for about $2-4 for a pack of four. 

As for the removable wall i used these things which had two small wheels and a thing you "pushed" into it, which effectively locked the door, i used 8, two on each side of the box..

Cabinet & Drawer Locks - Door Locks & Security Hardware - Handles4Doors

I'm trying to find them.

They kinda look like this crappy paint pic i drew..

The top part is fixed to your panel, the bottom fixed to the box, easy to pull the panel off but good enough to keep it in place.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> yeah, I very well may switch over to an hps, but due to money blah blah im gonna keep it CFL the first time around. I can always upgrade, then I'll have both
> 
> 
> ~Toast


Ok... I understand where you are coming from.... exactly where I was a few months ago... and with the same thoughts...

It's all good man... the CFLs will work... but in all REALITY, by the time you have enough CFLs to flower, you will...

Have the same amount of money or more in to the lights... small HPS are NOT expensive at all... really... 

Be burning about the same amount of electricity...

And if you use a cool tube, chances are you will have less heat than with the CFLs...

So you see, when you throw in the fact that it works soooo much better...

The only reason to get CFLs, is if you really want to make it a point of growing with CFLs...

Save your money, buy the right tools for the job and they will easily pay for themselves...

And just so you know... I HATED when people started telling me this... but I learned that they were right...

Go with what you know... man... that is always best... but there is something to be at least investigated here...

Again man... sorry if it sounds like I am telling you what to do.. I am not... 

It is just a suggestion...

I am a micro grower... I get very little from each harvest, but I do want it to be the best I can make it... I can only imagine you are not that different...

Well, sorry to be a pain... but I'd hate for you to go for months and then realize you should have done it from day one...

Peace...

Gypsy...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

Arrid said:


> As for the removable wall i used these things which had two small wheels and a thing you "pushed" into it, which effectively locked the door, i used 8, two on each side of the box..


shit dude, thats exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks, I know where to go with little technical construction questions haha. 

Gypsy- you don't sound like you're telling me what to do, I appreciate all the thought and suggestions you're offering on my first grow. One of the things I like best about the cannafarming community is it's willingness to help other members grow and learn, and you are a perfect example of what I believe to be the spirit of this community. 

I will definitely look in to small scale HPS's, to be honest I hadn't even considered it. I had this idea stuck in my head that any HPS was a huge 600w monster, so I will have to look in to my options. I will have plenty of time to iron the details out, as I am in pretty much stage I still. 

Thanks again everybody, I am honestly pleasantly surprised at the interest you guys are showing in my humble closet grow. 

keep the questions and comments commin!

Toast


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

Alrighty here goes mate.


*150 watt HPS :*

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

you may have to open the link twice for it to take you to the page.

product number : E-MT6H151G



*Another route you can take :*

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - converting a home security light into a remote ballast grow light (the OG FAQ)

I'm not sure how safe that is, but it should be pretty safe.

(The dude wouldn't use it if it wasn't.)



*Strip it down and put it into one of these :*

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/8502-build-my-own-cool-tube.html

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/8503-build-my-own-cool-tube.html




*For when you are flowering :*

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90893-ultimate-odour-control-thread.html



Hope this helps you out a little more dude!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> Gypsy- I will definitely look in to small scale HPS's, to be honest I hadn't even considered it. I had this idea stuck in my head that any HPS was a huge 600w monster, so I will have to look in to my options.
> 
> Toast


WoW, thanks for the kind words...!!!

This site is great and there are deff. some quality people roaming aroaund...

As for the lights... Ya Man... they are not all monsters at all... in fact, one of my lights is a 35 Watt HPS... They come in all sizes... and a cool tube makes the useable in small spaces, by isolating the bulb's heat from your grow room... a very good thing indeed...

A good place to look is...

High Tech Garden Supply

They have a decent selection and prices... but if you do buy from them, call on the phone, I saved more than 100bucks in shipping by using the phone instead of the web...

Best of luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

did you go cfl already??


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

i had a space that was 13''l 11''w and 17'' high with a 150w hps, dude it can easily be done, and youll be so fucking happy, youll hunt me down, and make love to my anis.

Definatly going to be watchin this. 

What did you decide on for vent fans? Im using the Thermaltake silent cats, i have a couple extra if interested. There 120mm with 65 cfm, they are mean little bastards, they also are the quitest fans on the market as far as cpu fans


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet post Arrid...

Thanks for sharing...

and Micro... I think he's investigating right now...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

TWENTY DOLLARS?!?!?!? HOLY SHIT!
can I use that to veg too, or will I need something in the 5700-6500k range?

This is definitely something I will have to do. I can have the light and homemade cool tube for the under the price I would need in CFL's to pump out that much light. I think.. haha. Thanks Arrid, commin through again. +Rep for all your help.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

they veg just find, if not as good as mh. 

Just for gp, Gorge slivantes, i forget how to spell his name, but surly you know who im talking about, said that there is no place for MH, that hps veg plants faster than MH.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> i had a space that was 13''l 11''w and 17'' high with a 150w hps, dude it can easily be done, and youll be so fucking happy, youll hunt me down, and make love to my anis.


wow if you made it work with 17", then I sure as hell should be able to with almost twice that. Got a journal for your grow in that small space?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> wow if you made it work with 17", then I sure as hell should be able to with almost twice that. Got a journal for your grow in that small space?


 
I got pics.. hold on a sec.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

shitty pic but here she is, complete with 100% light proof ventilation, theres the themaltakes, i used 6 of them to make the magic happen.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> i had a space that was 13''l 11''w and 17'' high with a 150w hps, dude it can easily be done, and youll be so fucking happy, youll hunt me down, and make love to my anis.
> 
> Definatly going to be watchin this.
> 
> What did you decide on for vent fans? Im using the Thermaltake silent cats, i have a couple extra if interested. There 120mm with 65 cfm, they are mean little bastards, they also are the quitest fans on the market as far as cpu fans


You can pick up much better pc fans on the net. 
Check this out for $10!

Ever Cool 12cm Aluminum Low Noise Frame Case Fan, Silver Color-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com
*
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Air Flow: 79.14 CFM[/FONT]*
Win!




AsbestosToast said:


> TWENTY DOLLARS?!?!?!? HOLY SHIT!
> can I use that to veg too, or will I need something in the 5700-6500k range?
> 
> 
> This is definitely something I will have to do. I can have the light and homemade cool tube for the under the price I would need in CFL's to pump out that much light. I think.. haha. Thanks Arrid, commin through again. +Rep for all your help.



Yeah, you'll usually be told to use a bit more light during flowering.

You could perhaps make two cooltubes and have two 150watts going during flowering, one during veg.

That would be killer!

Remember to get pc fans that are high in CFM.
Paying $10-15 is perfectly fine, shows you are buying a decent fan.

Just gotta make sure you wire them up CORRECTLY and that you don't fuck them up


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

Arrid said:


> You can pick up much better pc fans on the net.
> Check this out for $10!
> 
> Ever Cool 12cm Aluminum Low Noise Frame Case Fan, Silver Color-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com
> ...


 
Yeah, exept thats a loose. 35 dba sound ratting? average computer fans have a 22 dba, thats gotta sound like a mini blower, thermaltakes have 16 dba, and its still almost detectable


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like a plan to me! Sorry CFL guys, but at that price and size, who wouldn't go 150w hps. Hey arrid, mind sharing a bit of your vast knowledge on wiring PC fans?

While I will have 5-7 of these fans running, They will be in a box, in my closet, in my room. So sound may or may not be an issue. However, I can't have my mom questioning me about the humming coming from my closet haha. She knows I smoke, and I'm not really stressed about her finding it, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there, and not a minute sooner haha. In my opinion the less she knows about my less-than-legal activities the better. 
Thanks for all the links and comments guys, keep em commin.

Toast


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> shitty pic but here she is, complete with 100% light proof ventilation, theres the themaltakes, i used 6 of them to make the magic happen.



Dude that is ghetto as fuck!

hehe.

----

I found a thread with the door attachments i was speaking of.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/108905-my-dresser-box-small.html













--------

A good way of keeping Dust out of your grow box is by buying some cheap pantyhose, cut them to size of intakes and pin/glue/do whatever them down.

So it's covering the intakes, this stops dust.

---- 
if i think of anything else i'll post


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

lol, yeah, the pic doesnt really give it justice, plus i obvioulsy wasnt completly done there. You gatta admidt its a badd ass little box non the less.



Arrid said:


> Dude that is ghetto as fuck!
> 
> hehe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/6047-updated-computer-fan-wiring.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/48068-diy-wiring-fans.html

The second one will probably help more.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> lol, yeah, the pic doesnt really give it justice, plus i obvioulsy wasnt completly done there. You gatta admidt its a badd ass little box non the less.


whats with the rat maze lookin part on the bottom and left?

thanks again arrid!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> whats with the rat maze lookin part on the bottom and left?


Light traps i do believe?

haha.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

The light is on the bottom of the box, just making it clear. The side has a triangular cut, that is the air intake. The air channels in and to the left, under a side pannel that comes down the traingle half way to bloc light from bouncing into the hole.

The top has 3 pannels, if you look at the exaust level, all three pannels make a solid wall, blocking your view. But there is channels as you can see between each one where the air flos out. as you can see the base of the top (side in the pic) cuts shor of the wall, which is where the air flows up and through the pannels. 

I was pretty proud of her.


----------



## Grow.T (Oct 2, 2008)

i would not go with an hps... and if you do Cooltube is a must... with less then 200 wats... i run a 250 hps in a 2x2x4 spot in a cooltube with 2 small fans hooked up to cooltube via ducting.. and another bigger one used for carbon filter attached to the tent... it still gets to high 80's... i couldent imagine a hps in a box that small without some serious ventalation ... i would stick to an even distribution of cfls.. either 23 or 40ish watts... whatever u can find and rig it to a fixture u can lower/raise as your plants grow... flower them early or use a mix of LST and SCROG 1 intake low 1-2 exaust high near lights


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

See that box above^^ that sported a 150wphs. enough said. I think the smaller the box actually, the cooler you could keep it. thats just how i imagine it anyways, cause the smaller you get the box, the more similar it is to a big cool tube, if you can imagine what im sayin..


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 2, 2008)

That DIY cool tube is the shit!!!!!!! Wish I saw that sooner!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

iamthatguy said:


> That DIY cool tube is the shit!!!!!!! Wish I saw that sooner!


Good isn't it 


-----------


You can easily keep a 150 watt hps cooled in a cooltube, just make sure the venting is further away from the box as so the intake fan for the box doesn't suck hot air back in.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 2, 2008)

I found this fan, looks pretty good to me, what do you guys think?
fan


----------



## Arrid (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> I found this fan, looks pretty good to me, what do you guys think?
> fan



looks good.

Are you going with the cooltube?

If so thats one fan you need. = 1

Intake and out take = 2

3 so far.

one for moving air inside the box = 1

4.

If you're gonna do two 150 watt hps for flowering buy two more fans, another for blowing air inside and one for the cooltube.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> I found this fan, looks pretty good to me, what do you guys think?
> fan


Uh! I know I was on of the people to get you an the HPS bandwagon, but I think you are going to need something a little more.. potent ... for the cool tube... if you are gonna go that route...

A squirrel cage fan is what you need... really... you need to move a lot of air to keep that glass cool...

Honestly, I would get at least a 250, if not a 400 and put a kick ass fan on it, inside of a muffle box... to keep it quiet... it can be a cardboard box on top of your grow... or next to it...

I don't know man, you seem pretty handy... why not build a kick ass box with all the right shit to begin with...?

I plan on having 4 trays like the one I have now under a 600 HPS in a 8" cool tube with a 265cfm cage fan... and that's for my miniatures...

Just food for thought...

Gypsy...


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 3, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I plan on having 4 trays like the one I have now under a 600 HPS in a 8" cool tube with a 265cfm cage fan... and that's for my miniatures...
> 
> Gypsy...


please dont tell me you are going to do that in a hotel ...... lol


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, the scale I'm growing at, I think 1 150w hps and 2 for flowering should be just fine. I will probably flower 2 plants, maybe 3 if they are manageable enough, with hopefully some room for clones. I guess I won't really know its limitations until I actually start it up. My mom is going to be gone next week, so I'll have a lot of free time to finish it and paint and acquire some hardware. Wouldn't hurt to start on my grow system either. Was going to go fog, but after reading that fog alone wasn't enough, I am forced to reconsider. What to you experienced folk prefer as far as aero or hydro? I was thinking DWC, since it seems so simple and easy. Wouldn't require pumps and timers and whatsuch like ebb/flow. 
Let me know what you guys think.

Toast


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

go hydro if you have some mean patience and time. 

Oh be sure to join the CLUB VVVV, love to see ya around.


----------



## pacman123 (Oct 3, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Ok... I understand where you are coming from.... exactly where I was a few months ago... and with the same thoughts...
> 
> It's all good man... the CFLs will work... but in all REALITY, by the time you have enough CFLs to flower, you will...
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I went through. to the LETTER! Do yourself a HUGE favor, you are going to spend the same amount of money for WAY easier to use, efficient light if you get an HPS. HTG Supply has a 150HPS starter kit for like 69 bucks! Literally plug an play! Look at their eBay stuff, too. Always good prices.

Bottom line, most of us were where you are now, thinking "I'll just start with CFL's and if I like it/have the money/decide to upgrade I'll get an HPS..." And we all did, and we all upgraded. Some of us two or ten times! But the only reason we are taking the time to share this is to try to save you some time and cash. Of course the only way you'll ever KNOW the difference between the two is to try them both, so I encourage you to do what you think is best. Cheers!


----------



## pacman123 (Oct 3, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> Yeah, the scale I'm growing at, I think 1 150w hps and 2 for flowering should be just fine. I will probably flower 2 plants, maybe 3 if they are manageable enough, with hopefully some room for clones. I guess I won't really know its limitations until I actually start it up. My mom is going to be gone next week, so I'll have a lot of free time to finish it and paint and acquire some hardware. Wouldn't hurt to start on my grow system either. Was going to go fog, but after reading that fog alone wasn't enough, I am forced to reconsider. What to you experienced folk prefer as far as aero or hydro? I was thinking DWC, since it seems so simple and easy. Wouldn't require pumps and timers and whatsuch like ebb/flow.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Toast


If this is your first time, go with soil. make your mistakes with a soil grow and decide as you learn what you want to do long-term.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice pacman, but it's a little late haha. I totally plan on going 150w hps with a homemade cooltube now. After looking at the facts, it is the obvious best choice for me. 
I know soil is the easiest option for me, but I think I can keep it locked down pretty good. I have been researching for a long, long time before even putting screwdriver to wood so to speak. With some keen oversight, and the vast knowledge of this site I am confident that I can handle a hydro grow, if I keep it simple. 

Micro- I am pretty set on hydro, but a friend of mine, (whose opinion I take with a grain of salt...) told me the people he talked to said DWC wasn't very good. This doesn't make sense to me, since I have seen LOTS of grows on here using DWC, so common sense tells me that it works. 

What are you guys using?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

hell yeah toasty, lookin nice bro. SUBSCRIBED. +rep too


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

iamthatguy said:


> please dont tell me you are going to do that in a hotel ...... lol


Hahaha.... 

The doc just told me I'm stuck here for another 8 weeks... I smell another harvest of Best Western's Finest...

I will not stagger them, but I may do 4 trays... if I feel I can finish them...



AsbestosToast said:


> Yeah, the scale I'm growing at, I think 1 150w hps and 2 for flowering should be just fine.
> 
> I was thinking DWC, since it seems so simple and easy. pumps and timers and whatsuch like ebb/flow.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> ...


Toast, at the risk of sounding like a stalker or an imposer of wills...

Vegg with 2 foot long 4 bulb T-5 fluorescent...

Flower with a 400 Watt HPS in a BIG cool tube with a BIG ASS FAN in a muffle box...

Think of it as a stealth box on steroids...




MisterMicro said:


> go hydro if you have some mean patience and time.





pacman123 said:


> If this is your first time, go with soil. make your mistakes with a soil grow and decide as you learn what you want to do long-term.


I chose DWC for my first grow, and will keep using this method, as I found that it is very easy and straight forward...

Monitor temperature, Ph and PPM, which you should still know with soil, and it is smooth sailing, unless you introduce pests...

Also, use non-organic nutes, so you can apply H2O2 for pathogen control without starting a war in your res....



pacman123 said:


> Exactly what I went through. to the LETTER! Do yourself a HUGE favor, you are going to spend the same amount of money for WAY easier to use, efficient light if you get an HPS. HTG Supply has a 150HPS starter kit for like 69 bucks! Literally plug an play! Look at their eBay stuff, too. Always good prices.
> 
> Bottom line, most of us were where you are now, thinking "I'll just start with CFL's and if I like it/have the money/decide to upgrade I'll get an HPS..." And we all did, and we all upgraded. Some of us two or ten times! But the only reason we are taking the time to share this is to try to save you some time and cash. Of course the only way you'll ever KNOW the difference between the two is to try them both, so I encourage you to do what you think is best. Cheers!


What can I say... 

...

... other than get a bigger one than you think you need, so you upgrade 2 times and not 10...





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hell yeah toasty, lookin nice bro. SUBSCRIBED. +rep too


Got that right... lol

How's been K1NG...?

Well, peace out everyone...

I'll be around...

Gypsy...


----------



## nz.dak.smkr (Oct 4, 2008)

yea hows ventilation going 2 work? cos my mate wants 2 do a similar set up bt its kinda high key running silver ducting from th box 2 th window..


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 4, 2008)

well the wall of the closet that is in back of the box goes straight to my side yard, so I'm considering putting a vent through the wall, from outside it would look like any other vent looking crap on the house. or I'll just vent into the closet, and use a carbon scrubber or two to handle smell later, maybe keep the other closet door open at night to keep good airflow in there. 

This is an issue I've been wondering myself, and obviously ventilating into the closet rather than through a wall outside is way more practical, and I think if I keep good air circulating through the closet and my room I won't need to go through a wall.

edit* if you meant specifically I can diagram you something up or go into more detail, but I'm assuming you know how ventilation works.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 4, 2008)

I suppose you could camouflage the ducts somehow...

But you could also build light traps in the bottom for the intake and the high back/side for exhaust...

Look around... there are quite a few examples...

Cheers ..

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Toast...

Don't mean to probe, and don't really want to know...

But if you are in cold country, vent inside for extra heat in your room... turn the heater down a notch???? maybe..?

And if in hot country, feed the intake from the AC...

and if your in temperate... you should be ok controlling temps...

Just a thought...

Gypsy...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks gypsy, noted! I might try getting the supplies for my DWC set up today, I'll be sure to get some pics up for you guys. Maybe a step by step if anyone is interested, i know there are already a ton of DWC tuts on here.

Toast


----------



## Arrid (Oct 4, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> Thanks gypsy, noted! I might try getting the supplies for my DWC set up today, I'll be sure to get some pics up for you guys. Maybe a step by step if anyone is interested, i know there are already a ton of DWC tuts on here.
> 
> Toast


But each tut is different.

I personally love seeing what people make and do. 

It'll get added to the GrowFAQ at some point dude.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 4, 2008)

Haha sold! Alright, my mom is driving me crazy, so that will be inspiration to get my ass out of the house and to the store. Expect pics tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 4, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> Haha sold! Alright, my mom is driving me crazy, so that will be inspiration to get my ass out of the house and to the store. Expect pics tonight or tomorrow!



This thread will be a brilliant Inspiration for Newbie/micro growers.

Make sure you write the tut up good 


hehe.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 6, 2008)

Alright guys, here's a little update. 

Bought an air pump, splitter, 2 stones, air line, flat white paint, container, pots.
I have no idea why... but NOWHERE around here has net pots. Nowhere. So I got some normal plastic pots, gonna cut slit sections out, bing bang boom, whats the difference.
I promised you guys an update a day ago, but now I have all the stuff, so hang in there.

Still, PROGRESS!

Toast


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah the weekend was fun...

So you got some supplies... good good ...

We'll, I can't wait to see what you come up with ....

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## beEasy (Oct 7, 2008)

Yo man, we got some similar treats going down, im jealous you were brave enough to start out with a hydro setup,

What is the size of the room that your box is in? My closet is about 13'x4'x9' and just the 8 cfls i got is making the whole room burn up to 90degrees if i leave the door closed. If you can get away with the vent out the side of the house I would forsure be ready to do it.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 7, 2008)

dude with 8 cfl's you could have just gone 150w hps with a cool tube


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> dude with 8 cfl's you could have just gone 150w hps with a cool tube


What he said... 

Better yet ... a 250 HPS on a cool tube...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

if you're gonna stick with growing, why upgrade ten times???

if you're gonna be a grower, buy the freaking tools of the job...

Most serious growers will agree that you need at least 400 watts to start getting some efficient gram/watt ratio...

Wanna save money???? increase your gram/watt ratio...that is the only way to make it cheaper...more buds for the power you burn...

To increase your ratio as I mentioned, you will end up with at least a 400 watt HPS...

Why buy 278 CFLs, a 70 w HPS, a 150 w HPS, a 250 w HPS and then go...

Man!!! I should have just bought the damn thing in the first place!!!!

Save your money, buy the right tool....

your room 13 FEET by 4 FEET by 9 FEET tall???

Man you need a couple of 600 watt HPS on cool tubes and some kick ass fans... 

That would give you the cheapest bud you can produce....

More grams of bud per watt burned... that is cheaper...

less money invested but less than 1/4 of the gram/watt ratio, is not cheap buds... in fact, if you do the math, it's probably very pricey bud...

My 2 cents...

I'll go away now... lol...

Gypsy...


----------



## beEasy (Oct 8, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> if you're gonna stick with growing, why upgrade ten times???
> 
> if you're gonna be a grower, buy the freaking tools of the job...
> 
> ...


 haha na broham thoes specs are the size of the closet that my dressor is in I wish i could grow out the whole close lol. Check out the pics in my *new* journel to see what im dealing with.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright guys I need some advice. On the positives, I finished the box, and bought a pump, airstone, line, etc, but I realized that I should make sure there isn't a specific size container that I should get for a rez, specifically if the one I got is too small. It's only about 6 inches tall or so, because I got something small for my small area. I thought 2 plants would work well in it, but is that enough room for all them roots?
I'll try to get some pics up soon. 
Toast


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Toast...

I think the bigger the res... the better off the plant is...

But we have space issues too... so I would go with the biggest size you can manage...

If you post some pictures, I will compare them to the containers I got and we'll see.... but I am not an expert.... I just got the biggest I could work with... hehehe....

Cheers.... 

Gypsy...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everybody. Haven't been around for a couple weeks, but I've been making major progress. I found a hydro store near me, the guy working there was really cool, and hooked me up with a 150w hps and ballast set up for $75. I also got some rockwool cubes, real net pots, ph up and down, and some perlite, so I'm sittin pretty now. My parental unit is going out of town for a week, so I will be busy finishing construction on the box, wiring power to the closet, and basically finishing the construction and set up phase. AND... I got some free weed from a friend who had a test coming up, and in it were 7 seeds, so if all goes well, I'll be germing seeds in a couple weeks. pics to come!


----------



## purpcraze (Oct 27, 2008)

subscribed... I am going to do something similar but am going to convert an old dresser (Ultimate Stealth Style) anyways thanks for the post hope all goes well.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks purpcraze, its kinda slow now, but things should be picking up very soon. I can't wait. Drop me a line when you get a thread up, I'd love to compare and check out your op.


----------



## purpcraze (Oct 28, 2008)

Will do man. I think I have deceided I am going to go with Low Ryder 2, it is auto flowering, small in stature, and gets a decent yeild, I dont know mabye something you might think about.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I'm definitely considering a lowryder strain, but I've got some bagseed for my first grow, so I can get my fingers sticky so to speak. I don't really want to eff up some expensive seeds with some totally noob mistake, which is completely possible. Worst case scenario, I kill off some seeds I paid nothing for, and gain some knowledge in the process.


----------



## purpcraze (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I might do the same because I dont know if I have the guts yet to order seeds online. My first grow will probably be bag seeds and the aerogarden nutes. The only thing that concerns me is that I have read that when seeds come out of good bud, then they are most likely hermies, and that is all the bag seeds I got.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't heard that seeds from good bud were hermies. Seems to me like seeds from good bud is kinda a oxymoron, cuz around here bud with seeds isnt that good. Plants use up energy on seed formation and less on trich and resin production. However, even if they do go herm on you, you'll have grown some plants all the way through showing sex, and your next grow will be that much better for it.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright guys, I need some advice. I need to route power from one wall of my room about 6 feet along the wall into the closet, and I have one of several options that I can think of. The outlet is behind my bed, so that part isn't an problem, but one option is running an extension cord under the crawl space of my house, which would involve drilling some holes through the wooden floor. (easily reversible) This way would be the most hidden I think, because it would go straight into the ground then pop back up in my closet. The other way would be to route is through the wooden trim under the carpet, which may be as easy as wedging it under there, or as hard as removing the trim, running the cord, then replacing the trim. This seems less easy, because there is corners and stuff to go around. Let me know what you guys think, or if there is some other way I haven't even thought of.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Oct 30, 2008)

Drill a 1/2 inch hole under the wall socket and one in the closet run it in the crawl space in fact run two just in case! Cut the end off the extension cord and replace wth a new screw-on style ends. Dont forget large staples or bent nails to hold wire to te rafters in the crawl space. 

Winkdogg


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, running it through the crawl space seems so be the easiest bet. Why would I replace it with a screw on end?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey everybody
So.... I got some 120cm fans and a power supply, so at this point, I have everything I need to grow. I'm waiting for the sealer to dry on my box, then it needs another coat, then the cracks need to be sealed too, then the whole thing painted, then cutting and mounting and wiring fans and stuff, then holes drilled in my floor and power routed to my closet, then........


I CAN START GROWING!!!

I have about a 3 day window to achieve this goal, and I think it is entirely doable. I'm taking pics, and will take more throughout the steps of construction, so in the next couple days I should have a sizeable update with lots of pics. Tips, questions, comments, mindless bantering welcome.

Toast


----------



## AsbestosToast (Nov 6, 2008)

What up everybody.
Here are some pics for you guys, a little peek of things to come.
PAINTED BOX YO!






To give people an idea on how I decided to hang my light, this stuff is like .79c a foot at OSH. You can use two pairs o pliers to remove/replace links. Two hooks are going to be screwed into the top of my box, and I can move the light up or down by hooking it higher or lower on the chain. Super cheap!






Fans yo. These are extremely quiet, and move a lot of air, AND were some of the cheapest they had, so I'm very happy. I already removed the 4pin connectors. Blue for clean air, green for dank air hahaha. 






Here's an adapter you can use to power the cpu fans. It was only like $14.99, and switches between outputs, so I can bring my fan speed down to 9v if I wanted to.






Something I didn't even know about these fans till I wired them up. 
LED's MUTHAFUCKAS!!!






More to come.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 6, 2008)

AsbestosToast said:


> yeah, I very well may switch over to an hps, but due to money blah blah im gonna keep it CFL the first time around.



150w HPS (15000 lumens) - $20.00


----------



## AsbestosToast (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha dude, the second picture in my most recent post is chains hooked up to my 150w HPS. So, I'm covered. Thanks for stopping by though!


----------



## zarf (Nov 7, 2008)

just have the fans shut off with the light...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah either that or I can just take out the led's. Is it bad to have fans running during the dark cycle?


----------



## purpcraze (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont think you will have a prob if you let the fans run, that is what I will be doing most likely. I am diggin all your sweet gadgets. It is going to be awsome when your done, keep up the good work.

Purp


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 3, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 27, 2009)

To anyone still scribed to my thread...
I am back in the game, and my box is currently about 90% done. I don't have my cam, so I can't do a pic update for about a week, but my needs list is pretty damn small. I still need to run power in to the closet, and I need some environmental things (temp & hum.), then I need to wire everything up. Vent holes have been drilled tonight in the box, my DWC tub could use some more coats of primer to make it light tight. Pretty much a bunch of little things between now and gettin some seeds in the rock. Thanks to anyone still stickin around, it should get more interesting!
~Toast


----------



## 7uckytoker (Feb 27, 2009)

Im sooo stoked lol this is a killer little box I would definetley suggest Scrog. Man lst that baby and then scrog her.. im staying in touch with this


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 27, 2009)

You can leave the green leds on at lights off but the blues even at the wrong spectrum will not let the plants rest deff no blue light during lights out!!! Like i said the green should be "invisable" to the plants:0


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 28, 2009)

i remember this thread! get pics up when ya can!


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey everybody. Got a ton of shit done the last week. I will estimate I am now 99% close to growing. I have the fans installed and wired, the HPS installed and wired, and the power run for everything. With the fans on, and the HPS warmed up, I can comfortably hold the back of my hand up to like 4 inches from the bulb, so I'm pretty happy about that. I am going to modify the outtake fan so it sucks the air out of the vent for the HPS hood, and add another fan that blows directly on the bulb to cool it, and then I should be able to grow a lot closer to the 150w than I first thought. Little odds and ends here and there, and a little more cash in hand and seeds will be germed. SO CLOSE!!!
Stay tuned for pictures. Hopefully later today?
Thanks for stopping by.
~Toast


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

we will be waiting  did you remember to cut the blue leds?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I cut both of them. The HPS shining through the colored plastic makes enough color as it is. My buddy was gonna hook me up with some fan covers, so covering and some sound proofing and some door tweaking and some camoflauging (sp?), then I'm set. Haha sounds like more than it is when I type it out, but that should all be like 1 trip to the hardware store and one evening of work, hopefully.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 5, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Yeah I cut both of them. The HPS shining through the colored plastic makes enough color as it is. My buddy was gonna hook me up with some fan covers, so covering and some sound proofing and some door tweaking and some camoflauging (sp?), then I'm set. Haha sounds like more than it is when I type it out, but that should all be like 1 trip to the hardware store and one evening of work, hopefully.


 any thought to which strain? may i suggest auto flowering for a mini perpetule harvest ak 47 x blueberry is super nice


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 5, 2009)

I have some bagseed for a first go. No idea if the bag seed will even germ tho. If it doesn't, I will prob get a $20 pack from Nirvana or something, i don't want to waste top notch genetics on troubleshooting my system. Overall, I will definitely be limited to either indica dominant scrogged, or an autoflowering, probably also scrogged. I can't imagine a strain with too much sativa will do very well with my height constraints, or I would have to flower way earlier. I've heard of sativas tripling in size in flower.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i would stay away from autos i know they stay small but not that small if you have to trim and they throw themselves into flower the trimming will stunt their growth just keep the pot small and the plant will follow suit! i have three 12/12 from seed girls in approx 22oz containers they are thirsty everyday but they are mid flower and only 12-14 inches (i topped them once above the fourth full set of leaves). i see alot of people put a gallon or two of soil in a pc and then wonder why the plants get so big??here are some pics of my 12/12 babies!

oh and a few pics of my 3" tall high stress trained "pot vine" flowering


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in a DWC hydro setup, so they should be growing like crazy! I just need to keep them growing out and thick instead of up. I haven't decided between LSTing or SCROGing, what do you guys think? I originally thought LST, but I saw some pics of like 8 good looking bud sites off one plant, done really short in a PC tower, using SCROG. Opinions?


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 5, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> I'm in a DWC hydro setup, so they should be growing like crazy! I just need to keep them growing out and thick instead of up. I haven't decided between LSTing or SCROGing, what do you guys think? I originally thought LST, but I saw some pics of like 8 good looking bud sites off one plant, done really short in a PC tower, using SCROG. Opinions?


 thats a small box for DEEP water culture? your going to have to use a milk crate and lst downward good luck...deep water culture a ..im linkin to this one ive got to see you do this.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i agree with above sorta . i think you can do it but get that thing on 12/12 as soon as you can you are right it will grow like crazy ,maybe to fast for such a small box ?/ i cant wait for the start now i think you can pull it off just gonna need to be like mr miyagi training those lil bitches!


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 5, 2009)

I am confident. Its kinda a DWC bubbleponic set up. Rubbermaid with an airstone, type. I was afraid of the heat from the HPS, but I was pleasantly surprised. I've got at least 2 1/2 feet of growth room, and I've seen folks on here do it with way less! Thanks for the interest. Or at least the mild amusement. ;]

EDIT: LST or SCROG, opinions?


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 5, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> I am confident. Its kinda a DWC bubbleponic set up. Rubbermaid with an airstone, type. I was afraid of the heat from the HPS, but I was pleasantly surprised. I've got at least 2 1/2 feet of growth room, and I've seen folks on here do it with way less! Thanks for the interest. Or at least the mild amusement. ;]
> 
> EDIT: LST or SCROG, opinions?


 what strain? cant tell you with out the strain you dont need to lst indica dom but sativa its a must. and you say your going to use a hid lamp with no seperater.good luck. i seriously mean that because i have fudged up some grows. alot of grows but you have a plan. right?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey dimebag can you turn the font down a touch its making me have to scroll alot hahahh


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i like the scrog i think it looks cooler plus the scrog will fill the whole footprint with nugs instead of one of these things(pic) its a cool bud but i would trade it for 10-15 smaller ones ya know??


----------



## Green Monster (Mar 5, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Hey everybody,
> More or less new to the threads, and I finally went by Lowe's to pick up some materials for my very first grow.
> 
> The box I'm building is 16"x18"x30", so needless to say it is quite small, as it will end up camoflauged in my closet.
> ...


 
how are you gonna be able to get in and out of there w.o damaging or tipping over the plants?


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> hey dimebag can you turn the font down a touch its making me have to scroll alot hahahh


 im 34 and it makes it easy to read for us old folks. im sorry if it seems like im yelling just hear everything i write in grandpa simpsons voice. i think his first name is abe?what???>>>>...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys...

Some of you have seen my grows...

24" is plenty to get at least 1/2 Oz per lollipop...

Cheers...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Im 30 and my eyes are shot from welding but i can still see the screen your eyes are probably pretty bad if you need that big of a font! Maybe my settings make it bigger than you see it ??? I would say each letter is 3/4"x3/4" is that what you see , abe ?? Hahhahaa




dimebagdan said:


> im 34 and it makes it easy to read for us old folks. Im sorry if it seems like im yelling just hear everything i write in grandpa simpsons voice. I think his first name is abe?what???>>>>...


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Im 30 and my eyes are shot from welding but i can still see the screen your eyes are probably pretty bad if you need that big of a font! Maybe my settings make it bigger than you see it ??? I would say each letter is 3/4"x3/4" is that what you see , abe ?? Hahhahaa


 gosh darn it im so old my hearing just went out what did you say?


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 5, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> gosh darn it im so old my hearing just went out what did you say?[/quote]i have seen that picture . i have it . isent it to a friend . i must know what strain is that ? that is what i am looking to achieve. i got ak47x blueberry going now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> i have seen that picture . i have it . isent it to a friend . i must know what strain is that ? that is what i am looking to achieve. i got ak47x blueberry going now.


Well, I can't tell you what strain it is because it's bagseed...

But I do that with all of my strains... 

Sativa or Indica...

Here is a Sativa about a month in...







well here is a tray of them...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yup just imagine 2-3 of those in your box!!^^^


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> The box I'm building is 16"x18"x30"


If you can find just the right totes, I highly recommend ebb/flow with pots...

You have 2.88 sqft...

I would try to fit a tray/res. with 2sqft usable space ... then you could fit 8 plants... following Al B. Fucts 4 plants per square foot rule...

Imagine... 

You could harvest one lollipop a week.... 

Yup... I would do that... gonna need hella ventilation.. but you could do that...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

oh I forgot to give you the link...

How do I make an ebb & flow


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good plan !!!


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 5, 2009)

Speak of the Devil.... the micro king himself, Gypsy. 
Barging in on my thread and filling my brain with grandiure thoughts of a plant like that a week.....
You really think if I lollipop them I will get more than scrogging gypsy? Maybe you can give me a peak in to your lollipopping technique...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

IN THE SPACE YOU HAVE THERE YOU COULD DO 4 A WEEK (AFTER A TEN WEEK SETUP!)http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15 DRBUDS MICRO SOG!!!!!!!!! SOME MORE INTENSE READING WITH DAILY PICS TO SHOW YOU THE PROGRESS


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Speak of the Devil.... the micro king himself, Gypsy.
> Barging in on my thread and filling my brain with grandiure thoughts of a plant like that a week.....
> You really think if I lollipop them I will get more than scrogging gypsy? Maybe you can give me a peak in to your lollipopping technique...


I think lollipoping is ONE way to do it...

A great way to work with short plants...

And the nice thing about a perpetual harvest is that you are never far from a harvest..

As for the technique, just trim the lower third of the plant and anything that grows more than 1"...

And after a while, they look like that...

here is some stuff from Al B. Fuct's gallery...

Sog Pruned vs. non pruned...




and...


 ​ 
​


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was thinking about making a clone box to keep somewhere, cuz it seems clones will grow anywhere. Because I don't have a big enough space to separate between veg and flower. I could clone in a clone box maybe a foot tall, under my bed or something with a couple CFL's, then put them in the box to flower. I bet if I did that and they didn't veg too long, I could harvest something once every couple weeks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

yup... I can see it...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright now I have some thinking to do. I wonder how small of an area I could get away with having a mom in soil and a hydro cloner.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Alright now I have some thinking to do. I wonder how small of an area I could get away with having a mom in soil and a hydro cloner.


Toast, I am high and sick on pain killers...

Sorry, but could you give a run down of what you have for equipment to support your box...

and there are ways to get around having moms...

so flower and clone stages... no moms... is possible...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out al.b. Fuct or dr bud they are pioneers in micro sogs !! Clip every week if you want!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

How else can you do it without mommy plants??





gypsybush said:


> toast, i am high and sick on pain killers...
> 
> Sorry, but could you give a run down of what you have for equipment to support your box...
> 
> ...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright guys here is the promised pic update.
Exhaust






The box!






Possible idea...














P.S. The lamp isnt hooked on the last link of the chain, so there is more room than appears here.

What do you guys think?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> How else can you do it without mommy plants??


I know people who haven't cracked a seed or had a mom in a decade...

You have to get clones somewhere to start... seed... friends mom... whatever...

So say you need 30 clones each batch...

You "get" 30 clones... root them and keep them vegging for a little bit...

As soon as the are a little bigger, chop them all in half, and clone the tops you just took... and throw the rooted clones (now smaller again) into flower...

As you do this over and over, chances are you may end up with quite a few "double" clones.. instead of lollipops...

but thre is an easy solution to that... chop it... and if you have the need, clone it too... but chances are you will not need it, cause you already have more than you need... always...

it CAN work out that way anyways... not saying it is better or worse... just different.. and very suitable for someone doing just a few in a very small space with no room for moms...

Let me know if I made any sense... 

I am not the sharpest pencil in the bucket right now...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks f'ing awesome but the clones need more light then the flower cycle or they will just flower still need a vegg area to get them rooted..


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Looks f'ing awesome but the clones need more light then the flower cycle or they will just flower still need a vegg area to get them rooted..


yeah if i set it up like that I would probably make the clone area its own little room, with a couple cfls. it would be super tight, thats for sure.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Alright guys here is the promised pic update.


Ah Thanks...!

This makes me being all opinionated and shit much easier... hahahaha....



AsbestosToast said:


> Exhaust


It looks real nice Toast... what size HPS?

And about that fan... have you run a full test with everything on and cooking in there..???

I have a feeling that your fan will just not have enough guts... especially if you are using a carbon filter...

Exhaust is a big deal... if you allow heat to build up...

Let me just say this... in my op, if I turn the fans off, I get 120F in less than 10 minutes...

There is NO WAY I could operate without very efficient ventilation...

You are in the same boat, even more so because your air mass is 1/523.257.463th of mine, so you will get hot that much quicker...

OK... so do you have a thermometer that can register the high and low of the day?

I suggest, if you haven't already done so... a test of the temp in there over 12 hours...





AsbestosToast said:


> The box!


It looks very clean Toast, we need to make it work FOR you now...

May I suggest a peek at this...

How do I make an ebb & flow

For a SOG op, you will be MUCH happier having your plants in pots...

There is another user about to switch and he has decided on plants no more than 15" high in 4" pots...

very similar space...





AsbestosToast said:


> Possible idea...


Clones will not do well rooting in 12/12...

They will root and they will bud, but SEVERELY stunted and totally NOT WORTH IT!!!!



AsbestosToast said:


>


You need to be wishing for a boxful of these... ditch the big plant idea.. you do not have big space... notice how the bud is NOT fluffy on the bottom... that's because it was not in the shade.... 









AsbestosToast said:


> P.S. The lamp isnt hooked on the last link of the chain, so there is more room than appears here.


I think you have plenty of room... the thing is... how to utilize it without creating a "shade farm"...?

Short little lollipops, in small square pots @ 4/sqft... staggered anyway you like it... 

Every two weeks is a good number for me... but not written in stone...


AsbestosToast said:


> What do you guys think?


I think you will have a blast..!!!!

It may get hot, but I hope I am wrong... and if it does, we can fix it... no biggie...

Best of Luck mate...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 6, 2009)

A temp/humidity gauge is on my list, for sure. And as far as heat, with both fans running, there is a good amount of airflow you can feel with your hand throughout, and i was able to comfortably hold my hand about 5 inches from the bulb. 

I was also considering scrogging to solve the 'shade farm' problem. 

OH, and the HPS is a 150.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> yeah if i set it up like that I would probably make the clone area its own little room, with a couple cfls. it would be super tight, thats for sure.


If you choose to go with ebb n flow, cloning is done in RW cubes on a flat tray... no need for a big setup or special anything.. really..

I mean, You will need a light (cfl is fine), a horticultural heat mat ($30), the tray ($1.50) and the cubes ($8.5o for 45 cubes)... 

Oh you will need water and a way to pH it to 5.5 and a DIGITAL SCALE so you can water the clone by weight... works relly good...

I used to hate RW until I figured out the weight technique by Al B. Fuct...

Now it's easy.. exact...

in an area that is 20"x 30" I am rooting 170+ clones...

So yeah, you could do it in a drawer if you can keep them from cooking...

Just my two cents...

And guys.. really just bear with me... today is going to be a really long day... I've been up since 3 am... it's not even noon and I am on pill #8


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> A temp/humidity gauge is on my list, for sure. And as far as heat, with both fans running, there is a good amount of airflow you can feel with your hand throughout, and i was able to comfortably hold my hand about 5 inches from the bulb.
> 
> I was also considering scrogging to solve the 'shade farm' problem.
> 
> OH, and the HPS is a 150.


Heat will build up slowly... what may be fine at hour 3, may not be so fine at hour 9...

Only a full test, with everything on and the door shut can tell... sorry...

You can do whatever you like... but I am following a Lazy Stoner's Master Plan....

Scrogging is beautiful and very productive, but it is also a lot of work and I am lazy...

I want my op to work for me... not the other way around...

Scrogs are nice when you have room to walk around them... work at it from different angles...

You are talking about creating a nightmare.. you will not be able to work on it in there, so you will end up talking youself into removing it from the cab to work on it...

That's when the best cola gets broken off.. or something else MAY happen..

I go for the old keep it simple, stupid...

even Einstein says that things should be as complicated as they need to be, but no more...


go for easy, trust me...4" pots for 12"~15" @ 4/sqft and 1/4 ~ 1/2 oz each (cause you only have 150 watts you get a little less per plant)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

clone your clones i like it!




GypsyBush said:


> I know people who haven't cracked a seed or had a mom in a decade...
> 
> You have to get clones somewhere to start... seed... friends mom... whatever...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> clone your clones i like it!


Right... but it's neither my idea nor new... 

I am just a copycat...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats how we all learn!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

with small plants i like the 4in 4 out a week thing nugs every week!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> with small plants i like the 4in 4 out a week thing nugs every week!!


hmmmm... nugs...  I like nugs... especially every week... 



















​


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

keeps you busy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> keeps you busy!


Keeps me STONED...lol...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I can fit two of those hydro units in there long ways, my ideal setup at this point would be to have a separate mother/clone box. I saw an amazing thread on another forum (rhymed with HI-C Mag) and this guy kept mothers in soil that were only like 4 inches tall. He only got so many cuttings, but I will only need like 4 a week if I go with gypsy's 4 in 4 out plan. I bet I can flower 8 lolipoped or 8 LSTed in that box, from clone instead of vegging them too long. 

I could take a couple smaller rubbermaids and stack them to make a little mother/cloner bin. I could throw some CFL's in there, and keep maybe two mothers, 4 clones in there. Harvesting 4 plants a week would be crazy....


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

AsbestosToast said:


> Well I can fit two of those hydro units in there long ways, my ideal setup at this point would be to have a separate mother/clone box. I saw an amazing thread on another forum (rhymed with HI-C Mag) and this guy kept mothers in soil that were only like 4 inches tall. He only got so many cuttings, but I will only need like 4 a week if I go with gypsy's 4 in 4 out plan. I bet I can flower 8 lolipoped or 8 LSTed in that box, from clone instead of vegging them too long.
> 
> I could take a couple smaller rubbermaids and stack them to make a little mother/cloner bin. I could throw some CFL's in there, and keep maybe two mothers, 4 clones in there. Harvesting 4 plants a week would be crazy....


Where you can fit 8 lollipops, you will not fit 8 LST or any other way....

Single colas allow for MAXIMUM crowding...

Any other style will require more room, but yield more per plant...

I say go with as many lollipops you can fit in there...

Get really good at the trim part and you will surprise yourself...

Go with what you know... but I'm telling you will not regret ebb flow lollipops in a small scale like that....

Use the rubbermaid totes to make the ebbflow...

I can fit 8x 6" pots.. these are moms, but you get the idea...

2 of those could fit 16x 6" pots or way more 4"~5" square pots...

Cheers... 

I brought these over so you can have a better picture of what I am talking about...


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 7, 2009)

Only problem being I need all the precious height I can get, I'm just afraid a setup with a whole res under them will take up too much space. It seems easy and cheap enough to build, only problem is I can't afford a whole lot, no matter how cheap, right now. I'm sure I will be modding and maybe even completely changing things once I start off, and get my feet wet.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

You already have the totes...

a water pump ($10) and some hose ($5)... and you're in business...

even just one will give you 1 lollipop a week...

as for height...

I thought we established you had enough height...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

I just looked again.. 

Bro, you got plenty of room...

If that is not what you want to do, that is fine...

But I say this...

Choose ONE METHOD and stick with it for at least 3 or 4 successful harvests before you modify the system...

One recipe at a time...


----------



## gotsome (Mar 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just looked again..
> 
> Bro, you got plenty of room...
> 
> ...


building a grow box to go in a 18"l 40"h 23"w, whered you get your 150w hps kit, how many plants you fit in your box ours are similar size


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a super good deal on my 150 from my local hydro store. And as far as plants, none yet =(. It's a slow, slow process on my end. Secrecy and money being an issue. Hey gypsy and all, what do you thing about taking a small portion of the box and sectioning it off for a bonsai mother and clones? Otherwise, I would have to make a separate container for them, which wouldn't be TOO big of a problem, but the power and everything is already hooked up to the box.


----------

